# Cheap Gamepad



## piyush2202 (Jun 4, 2008)

I want a really cheap Gamepad. As cheap as possible please. The things I'm looking for is:

Dual Analog sticks
Vibration
8-button
Compatible with most games

As long as it lasts me for a year it's alright. I want one less than Rs.350

I can do without the Vibration part though. As long as it handles well.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 4, 2008)

go for Zebronics gamepad.....they r cheap, but dunno if they r available for Rs.350/-.....it will cost at least 450/-....it has all ur required features, nd I think this is the only brand dat gives these mentioned feature of gud VFM


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 4, 2008)

frontech one with these features are available for around 400. but its not designed for human palms
its highly uncomfortable nd has no grip or nythin. looks are ok but gamin on it wud be a challenge.

zeb ones are good got rubber grip nd good feel also. Ya, it cud easily serve u one year.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 4, 2008)

^^+1.....my bro brought one, its terrible to game with them


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 5, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> frontech one with these features are available for around 400. but its not designed for human palms
> its highly uncomfortable nd has no grip or nythin. looks are ok but gamin on it wud be a challenge.
> 
> zeb ones are good got rubber grip nd good feel also. Ya, it cud easily serve u one year.



Gmaing by itself is a challenge so i don't want more of a physical challenge while playing them. i heard about this brand called Enter. never tried it so dunno the life, quality and stuff. any idea??

any idea how i could get a zebronics gamepad for less than Rs.400. i live in Pune.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 6, 2008)

*Enter* products hav abt same quality as Frontech products........


----------



## Pathik (Jun 6, 2008)

Enter is yuck. The only thing they are good at is cheap BT dongles. Get a zebby.


----------



## channabasanna (Jun 6, 2008)

I had brought a Frontech Gamepad some 3-4 months ago, it cost me 350.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 6, 2008)

^^do dat gpad hav analog sticks??


----------



## channabasanna (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes it had 2 analog sticks, also has vibrations. Nice feel of vibrations. I played Virtual Tennis 3, FIFA 07, POPWW with that. Didn try playing any racing games.


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 6, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Yes it had 2 analog sticks, also has vibrations. Nice feel of vibrations. I played Virtual Tennis 3, FIFA 07, POPWW with that. Didn try playing any racing games.



how do you think were the ergonomics of the pad you are using?? like was it painful using it for more than an hour? how are the buttons, hard, soft or whatever?? how are the analog sticks, hard to move or as hard as required or too loose??


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 6, 2008)

hmmm i bought a Quantum Game pad around Jan costing Rs 180/- ..all the above mentioned features included like vibration, dual sticks, 4 buttons on right hand thumb, directional keys at left thumb, + 2 extra finger-keys at both sides, two keys "start and select" at center with one extra key named "analog". it has dual vibration (both palms), havent faced any prob even after playing 2 hrs at stretch (ergonomically) ... and has a translucent body. looks great IMO. i have played only a few games though ... like Cricket 07, NFS MU etc .... its good.
Bought from Nehru Place. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 6, 2008)

chinese g-pads cost just 150buks (ps2 replicas).

but if you drop it from  1meter height, the vibrator motor' comes loose, other than that, no issues


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 8, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> chinese g-pads cost just 150buks (ps2 replicas).
> 
> but if you drop it from  1meter height, the vibrator motor' comes loose, other than that, no issues



I would prefer vibrations but at that price, i wouldn't mind even if it concked off when i drop it at half a meter. as long as the gamepad works fine, i have no issues. too hell with the vibration motors!!



s18000rpm said:


> chinese g-pads cost just 150buks (ps2 replicas).
> 
> but if you drop it from  1meter height, the vibrator motor' comes loose, other than that, no issues



just one more thing, by exact replicas do you mean that the pad has those wierd triangle and cricle and stuff or does it have the proper 1,2,3... numbering???


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 8, 2008)

^they're numbered. - 1,2,3 & 4

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/GAMEPAD_CONFIG.JPG


----------



## channabasanna (Jun 8, 2008)

piyush2202 said:


> how do you think were the ergonomics of the pad you are using?? like was it painful using it for more than an hour? how are the buttons, hard, soft or whatever?? how are the analog sticks, hard to move or as hard as required or too loose??


 
Till now i haven felt any pain while playing on it. I would say it is a good game pad. The buttons and all are normal till now..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

I got one for 250 bucks, its by ShineData, chinese make. Same features as you ask, and pretty good. Now playing Prince of Persia 3 with it  Finished the first two with no pain or anything.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

Logitech Rumblepad


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 9, 2008)

X360 Controller. Now most of the coming games will support this controller!


----------



## Indyan (Jun 9, 2008)

I was also lookin g for cheap gamepad. Anyone knows if *this* is any good?


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 9, 2008)

Indyan said:


> I was also lookin g for cheap gamepad. Anyone knows if *this* is any good?



atleast it looks to be good!!



paranj said:


> Logitech Rumblepad



that one is too expensive. i think that one comes at around Rs.1200.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2008)

Guys, Sorry for bumping this old thread. I bought Zebronics force feedback gamepad but DIRT and GRID doesn't recognize this device. Am able to see it in Game Controllers list in windows control panel. And it's working fine with F1 challenge 99-02.
Any suggestions?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 24, 2008)

goto codemaster's grid forum, there was a thread on gamepads
[cant check now, going]


----------

